# Cleaning an old SW tank versa top



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey guys

I just got a used (at least 7 years old) 46 bowfront that will be my first NPT (or just sand) and it's going to be fresh water. The guy who owned it before me didn't keep it clean at ALL so I've been spending the last couple days cleaning hair algae out of the canister filter and off the sides of the tank. Now that the tank is clean it's time for the accessories.

a 46 gallon bow front versa hood is next to impossible to find it seems. So instead of getting a new one we ordered a new back strip/hinge/handle combo from BigAls and that is on it's way. We started cleaning the glass and I got all the old algae off and one side is squeeky clean. The other side has this wierd water mark. The guy that owned it before me got it from another dude. So I'm at least the 3rd owner of this tank. I think the first guy had salt water. From what I could tell this was either 1 of 2 things. Hard water stains (drenching in full strength CLR for 2 hours didn't cure) or old scraped off Coralline algae. It looks like how it grows. When you get it wet the stuff disappears. When it dries it comes back and it's white. It's hard to feel with your fingers but it's not squeeky clean. We tried wetting down viva paper towels with straight white vinegar and wrapping one of the pieces of glass of the versa hood and covering it with suran wrap and scraping it with a razor blade but it just instantly dulled the blade. This thing sat for 12 hours. UGH

I'm seriously open to suggestions on how to get this versa hood clean. I have it taken apart into 2 pieces so cleaning is pretty easy.

There is no residue in the tank itself which I'm really thankful for. The tank is really really scratched on the front pane though 

Anyone had experience with this?

Aurie


PS I can put up a picture that shows the white stuff (kinda hard to see) if anyone needs
And for any of you guys that think "oh why would you go through this hassle" .. the tank/stand/ehiem filter/2 heaters/water+air pump was free :-D


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Sounds like your not getting it out without buffing out the glass. Its in the glass itself.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks reefing for responding.

We tried buffing it today with the old toothpaste/baking soda and buffing wheel on a handheld drill, but it did nothing. UGH.. We could use as is but it isn't clear at all. I ordered a new hinge and back strip too.. I guess those will have to be returned 

I called my LFS and they have new hoods for 37.99 I kinda wish I just ordered one from them instead of trying to repair the old one. The front glass isn't as bad as the square back glass. I wonder if I can just get one for another 36" rectangle aquarium and just switch out glass pieces? 

Here is a picture. I am sitting cross legg'd on the floor and the light you see is my stove light reflecting.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Cerium Oxide
http://www.raydobbins.com/polishing/Polishing_Guide.pdf


----------

